# Muskrat, **** and,mink lure/bait



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

What is everybodys favorite lure/bait for these critters on,your trapline?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

For me it starts with the muskrat. I tried apples this year and its been working really good once I get a couple of them, the rat meat makes great bait for **** and mink. Also I've been making my own **** bait with scallops and other items its been working really good so far


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Im just starting to trap for the first time and I heard the same thing from other people but just wanted some more input on whst is good. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

muskrat - conibears in runs 
**** - probably anise oil top producer
mink - crayfish oil or muskrat

Muskrats diet consist mainly of cattail roots.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

****- Mixture of ground up cheap dog food, jack mackerel and used vegetable oil. Mix until its a paste type bait. Add more oil in colder temps to prevent freezing.

Muskrat- conibers or Lennons muskrats super all call

Mink- muskrat carcass, conibears or mink musk.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

My buddy had me keep the rough fish from our trip to Erie (sheephead, white perch, white bass). He uses some preservative so that they will keep throughout the season. He laid them out for a few days to ripen them a bit then preserved them for use through the season. He said that is his best **** bait.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

bkr43050 said:


> My buddy had me keep the rough fish from our trip to Erie (sheephead, white perch, white bass). He uses some preservative so that they will keep throughout the season. He laid them out for a few days to ripen them a bit then preserved them for use through the season. He said that is his best **** bait.


I did that w/quillbacks once. Cut it in chunks stuffed in a 1 gallon glass jar. Put a piece of cheese cloth over the opening and placed in sun for about a week. Bugs really enjoyed the aroma as well as the neighbors. Also did it w/crayfish. It all stunk bad. Works, however, fish oil already made is less troublesome and relatively inexpensive.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Anybody have a favorite mink set they like to use?


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

For blind sets find a dammed up area in a creek with logs sticks leaves etc. Find or make a small channel against the bank where mink can swim through set a conibear on the bottom against the edge, might take a little time but guaranteed mink catch. I also like a pocket set with muskrat meat and musk lure. Right now I'm playing around with a mink box I built I'll let you know if it works


----------



## Java line (Mar 14, 2012)

Cut bait/ dead fish catches *****, skunks, possums, house cats almost anything. For just **** mix a big jar of marshmallow cream and a jar of Marciano cherries, it's cheep won't spoil and you won't have to fool with the other animals and ***** can't resist it.


----------

